# Screen Protector for iPad



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Writing on behalf of my friend who just got an iPad2; she insists on using a screen protector.  Apparently she bought some, wasn't able to apply any of the three she received (bubbling).  Anyway, she is going to buy more; told her I'd reach out to my KB buddies to see who may have experience with the protectors and see if anyone can recommend a particular brand?

Appreciate any assistance!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, I don't use one.  I won't diminish that beautiful retina display.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> told her I'd reach out to my KB buddies to see who may have experience with the protectors and see if anyone can recommend a particular brand?


I won't recommend a particular brand for ease of installation as they are all about the same. I have one on my iPad because it got two light scratches on it after a year or so of use. They are not easy to install because of the size of the iPad screen. It took almost half an hour to get mine on, and it still has several dust particles under it, but they are near the edge and don't bother me.

The anti-glare ones are going to reduce the sharpness of the display, that may bother some people.

It's a painstaking process.



laurie_lu said:


> Sorry, I don't use one. I won't diminish that beautiful retina display.


The iPad doesn't have a retina display.

Mike


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I use a screen protector and yes, it was an utter nightmare to put on. I wasted one due to tiny little dust particles on the screen, it took the better part of half an hour to put the second one on...


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I use an invisible shield screen protector.  I don't think it reduces the clarity at all, and I don't worry about scratching it when I use it without a case.
I find it is also easier to clean fingerprints and smudges off the shield than the screen by itself.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

We have PowerSupport Anti-Glare shields on all our iThings. It does cut down on clarity a bit, but it's worth it to us because fingerprints don't show. We tried their Crystal shield on one iPhone, but went back immediately to the Anti-Glare (couldn't stand the fingerprints).

Installation is pretty easy. Just make sure you're in a dust-free room, and have some scotch tape available (to dab away any dust particles). It's held on by static cling, so no liquids or anything to mess with (like the InvisibleShield by Zagg). The InvisibleShield was really good about not showing fingerprints too, but I didn't like the rubbery texture. (And there's no way I would attempt to put one of those on -- I had it put on at their kiosk outside an Apple store when I first got my iPad. I believe they sell them at Best Buy also, and they'll put it on for you for a nominal fee.)

The last time I was in an Apple store, I noticed they carry PowerSupport shields now. I don't know if they carry any others -- I just happended to recognize the PowerSupport packaging as I was walking by.

http://www.powersupportusa.com/review/product/list/id/648/category/231/
(There's a video showing the application process.)

Edited to add: Just read over on MacRumors that if you purchase the PowerSupport shield at an Apple store, they'll install it for you.


----------



## EntangledLewis (Jul 3, 2011)

iPads have Gorilla Glass on them. I wouldn't suggest putting a screen protector on there, honestly.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

EntangledLewis said:


> iPads have Gorilla Glass on them. I wouldn't suggest putting a screen protector on there, honestly.


I got two scratches (abrasion marks, actually) on my iPad screen before I decided to put a protector on there. Gorilla Glass may be tough, but you can still mar the surface.

Mike


----------



## EntangledLewis (Jul 3, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I got two scratches (abrasion marks, actually) on my iPad screen before I decided to put a protector on there. Gorilla Glass may be tough, but you can still mar the surface.
> 
> Mike


Huh...did you do something in particular that caused those? I've been using the heck out of mine and haven't had any problems. I do have a smart cover, and I suppose if I didn't want to have a cover on it when not in use, I'd put a screen protector on it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I had it on the floor leaned up against the cadenza beside my recliner and it got nudged and fell over onto the edge of a crystal bowl that I keep my remotes in. Not once, but twice. Crystal must be pretty tough stuff.

Mike


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what I have on my iPad and iPhone - installation is super easy (and I've installed a bunch of different types over the years). If you get a little lint under it, lift it up and use a piece of clear tape to get it out. Also if you install in your bathroom with the shower running on hot for a bit, the dust/lint in the air will settle and you should have a lint-free installation 



kindlemama said:


> We have PowerSupport Anti-Glare shields on all our iThings. It does cut down on clarity a bit, but it's worth it to us because fingerprints don't show. We tried their Crystal shield on one iPhone, but went back immediately to the Anti-Glare (couldn't stand the fingerprints).
> 
> Installation is pretty easy. Just make sure you're in a dust-free room, and have some scotch tape available (to dab away any dust particles). It's held on by static cling, so no liquids or anything to mess with (like the InvisibleShield by Zagg). The InvisibleShield was really good about not showing fingerprints too, but I didn't like the rubbery texture. (And there's no way I would attempt to put one of those on -- I had it put on at their kiosk outside an Apple store when I first got my iPad. I believe they sell them at Best Buy also, and they'll put it on for you for a nominal fee.)
> 
> ...


----------



## eworldaccessory (Jun 17, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> This is what I have on my iPad and iPhone - installation is super easy (and I've installed a bunch of different types over the years). If you get a little lint under it, lift it up and use a piece of clear tape to get it out. Also if you install in your bathroom with the shower running on hot for a bit, the dust/lint in the air will settle and you should have a lint-free installation


Exactly what Robert said above. Simply the best way to install a screen protector is to do the following.

1. Clean your your device first so it's clean and spotless.
2. Turn your shower on hot.
3. Spray a little bit of water through out the screen.
4. Grab a chair or sit on your toilet  and start applying the screen protector.

Give it a try


----------



## KookMc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just outside of most Apple stores you may see a kiosk of a company called Clear Coat. I used their protective cover on my Iphone4 and love it. They apply the cover for you - perfect for me because I go bonkers with any blemish on a screen! They also have a cover for the Ipad but I haven't applied that - yet.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

+100000x support for PowerSupport Anti-Glare screen protectors. They're fantastic.


----------

